# WPI Full Time Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Full-Time Dispatcher*
Institution:
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/22/2021

Type:
Full-Time









JOB TITLE
Full-time Dispatcher

LOCATION
Worcester

DEPARTMENT NAME
Campus Safety Sergeant

DIVISION NAME
Worcester Polytechnic Institute - WPI

JOB DESCRIPTION SUMMARY
Responsible for responding to calls for emergency and non-emergency assistance and in dispatching law enforcement, firefighting, or rescue units. Transmits and receives coded and conventional messages, differentiates between routine, priority, and emergency messages, and initiates or follows through on responses as required. May enter unit response and data into database.

WPI is passionate about creating an inclusive workplace that promotes and values diversity. We are looking for candidates who can support our commitment to equity, diversity and inclusion.

JOB DESCRIPTION

Job Description

Ability to handle confidential information appropriately.
Advises, directs and interprets emergency calls for service and initiates police, fire an emergency medical response, as needed, to incidents.
Monitors intrusion, duress, fire and card access alarms and notifies and directs the appropriate personnel to respond. Also monitors police scanner from the Worcester Police Department and advises WPI police patrol personnel of emergency types of calls occurring in the general WPI peripheral property area.
Operates a multi-line telephone system, emergency telephone system, and directs calls to appropriate personnel, providing information as requested.
Documents all pertinent information relating to incidents on campus, personnel matters, etc. on the computerized incident reporting management system. (police log).
Compiles and provides a statistical data report to the Chief (when requested).
Receives and relays LEAPS terminal information to appropriate police personnel.
Prepares and submits work orders to plant services department (when applicable).
Initiates (and documents) employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours.
Initiates telephone notifications to various University officials in the event emergencies or other critical incidents, as directed by the on-duty supervisor.
Updates all emergency response manuals; alarm codes and applicable policy manuals kept at the dispatch desk.
Responsible for dispensing keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures.
Receives and controls administrative journal (police log) entries for lost and found property.
Performs several tasks related to the parking program to include the issuance of parking decals; the collection of fines; the filing of applications and citations and the data entry that is related to the violations that are issued.
Other duties as assigned.
Requirements:

Associates Degree.
Must be dependable, honest and possess excellent written communications and interpersonal communication skills.
Typing and computer skills required.
Familiar with Access Control/automated records management systems.
Must also successfully pass an on-the-job training program.
Applicants must have demonstrated experience working in and fostering a diverse and inclusive workplace and/or commitment to do so as an employee at WPI.
Please provide 3 letters of reference during your application submission.

FLSA STATUS
United States of America (Non-Exempt)

WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.

To apply, visit: https://wpi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/WPI_External_Career_Site/job/Worcester/Full-time-Dispatcher_R0001222

About WPI
WPI is a vibrant, active, and diverse community of extraordinary students, world-renowned faculty, and state of the art research facilities. At WPI, we have competitive and comprehensive benefits, including health insurance, long-term care, retirement, tuition assistance, flexible spending accounts, work-life balance and much more.

Diversity & Inclusion at WPI
WPI is committed to creating an inclusive workplace where everyone feels valued and respected; a place where every student, faculty and staff member can be themselves, so that they can study, live, and work comfortably, to reach their full potential, and make meaningful contributions in order to meet departmental and institutional goals. WPI thrives on innovative practice and welcomes diverse perspectives, insight, and people from diverse lived experiences, to enhance the community environment and propel the institution to the next level in a competitive, global marketplace.

jeid-a7267b85f943a34790cfb9003a7f5ac6









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Fax:
508-831-5715

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/2160080

To enrich education through diversity, WPI is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer.
Advertisement


----------

